# rust paints



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

sorry, i realised i probably should have put this in here, it might get more views:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=233282

opinions on rust paints?


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

I tend to wire brush, Hydrate 80 then hammerite smooth paint.:thumb:


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

yeah hammerite is cool but looking for something better. hammerite stone chips and ive had discolouring with it before (although that could have been poor prep work, not sure.)


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Never had any issues with using Hammerite/Smoothrite before....aslong as you let what ever is underneath cure properly....then let the Hammerite cure for a couple of days...you can over paint it with what ever you want and the rust should not ever come back


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Id prime first mate with BH and stick with the hammerite


----------



## danboi2 (Apr 8, 2010)

Por 15 Have a look on http://www.frost.co.uk/


----------



## retroruss (Apr 24, 2010)

if you want to limit stone chips on underside bodywork after youve rust cure/zinc primer etc i would go with upol gravitex plus chip protector followed by a couple of coats of transport emamel. you can then waxoil etc over this if you want . give your primer 3-4 weeks to cure before putting on the gravitex you will need a compressor and a shutz gun to apply it. in the pics i have used this method the red enamel paint is Dacrylate its loads cheaper than hammerite and drys a lot quicker. i used a brush to apply it .


----------



## atheym3 (Sep 19, 2011)

Por 15. It has the advantage of being non-porous, and extremely chip resistant. Also, unlike hammerite/waxoil, does'nt need reapplying.


----------

